# Salsa



## msmofet

Salsa 

2 (28 oz.) cans whole , peeled tomatoes with liquid (you may use fresh tomatoes in season - chop small, off season use canned as they taste better than hothouse tomatoes)
2 green peppers - chopped small 
Jalapenos - chopped small - to taste - optional
1 large red onion - diced small
1 bunch green onions - chopped (green and white part included)
Fresh parsley - chopped fine - to taste
Hot sauce - to taste (if needed if you don't use jalapenos)
Salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste

Drain tomato liquid into bowl (if using canned). Chop tomatoes small and add to bowl. Add other ingredients to bowl. Refrigerate several hours or overnight. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Good recipe, but I would definitely substitute cilantro for the parsley...gotta have fresh cilantro in salsa. And I always add a clove of crushed garlic and some lime juice. Having said that, it is always a matter of individual taste, so if this tastes fine to you, then go with it!


----------



## Yakuta

Agree with MexicoKaren, to me a salsa needs cilantro, lime juice, garlic and I also add a pinch or two of freshy roasted and ground cumin.  It just gives a depth of flavor that cannot be explained.


----------



## msmofet

sorry you don't like the recipe but my family thinks cilantro taste bad so i don't add it. i put the lime in guacamole not salsa.


----------



## JohnL

Cilantro seems to be one of those things that you either love or hate. I just happen to love it! And I also have to use lime juice in my salsa. Another thing that I like to add is any stone fruit in season. It adds a subtle sweetness and freshness to the salsa.


----------



## Thaicooking

Tortilla with salsa sauce is my favorite snack. Thank you so much! I'll try to make my own salsa.


----------



## msmofet

Thaicooking said:


> Tortilla with salsa sauce is my favorite snack. Thank you so much! I'll try to make my own salsa.


 you're welcome!! enjoy!


----------



## Wyogal

Looks good! My husband HATES cilantro, I love it, so I usually just mix it with my lettuce when I want it on a taco. Sometimes I'll add a can of diced green chilies, it also helps add a depth of flavor.


----------



## Arky

Wyogal said:


> Looks good! My husband HATES cilantro, I love it, so I usually just mix it with my lettuce when I want it on a taco. Sometimes I'll add a can of diced green chilies, it also helps add a depth of flavor.



I tend to agree with your husband. The taste of Cilantro reminds me of... well... a not very nice odor. Just as the smell of boiling cabbage turns many people off, Cilantro has the same effect for me. But then again, I like kimchi and raw oysters, so go figure!


----------



## msmofet

Arky said:


> I tend to agree with your husband. The taste of Cilantro reminds me of... well... a not very nice odor. Just as the smell of boiling cabbage turns many people off, Cilantro has the same effect for me. But then again, I like kimchi and raw oysters, so go figure!


 cilantro smells and tastes like tar to me and my family can't stand it either.


----------



## GrillingFool

That's the joy of Salsa.... TO each their own! 

I am currently in a simplistic salsa stage:

Can whole tomatoes, chopped
1/2 onion, chopped
2 garlic cloves chopped
1 jalapeno, chopped
handful cilantro chopped
black pepper
salt
red pepper flakes
parsley
dash of cumin

Eventually I will be back in my complex salsa, then there will be 3 types of peppers, everything will be roasted, etc etc etc...
Love salsa!


----------



## msmofet

Replacing pictures Photobucket are holding for ransom!




msmofet said:


> Salsa
> 
> 2 (28 oz.) cans whole , peeled tomatoes with liquid (you may use fresh tomatoes in season - chop small, off season use canned as they taste better than hothouse tomatoes)
> 2 green peppers - chopped small
> Jalapenos - chopped small - to taste - optional
> 1 large red onion - diced small
> 1 bunch green onions - chopped (green and white part included)
> Fresh parsley - chopped fine - to taste
> Hot sauce - to taste (if needed if you don't use jalapenos)
> Salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste
> 
> Drain tomato liquid into bowl (if using canned). Chop tomatoes small and add to bowl. Add other ingredients to bowl. Refrigerate several hours or overnight. Serve with tortilla chips.


----------



## Rparrny

msmofet said:


> sorry you don't like the recipe but my family thinks cilantro taste bad so i don't add it. i put the lime in guacamole not salsa.



For years I hated cilantro...it left a tinny taste on my tongue.  Then I ordered a dish that had cilantro in it (I didn't know), and I loved it.  I spoke with chef and he explained to me that there is a fine line with cilantro...it must be chopped very fine and to be careful not to use too much.  I've heeded his advice ever since and I now love cilantro.


----------



## Sagittarius

Ms. Mofet, 

Looks fabulous ..  

Have a nice evening ..


----------



## caseydog

It is very rare that I taste a salsa recipe the I don't like. There are so many ways to make it. I imagine I would like yours, too, msmoffet. The ones I don't like are generally ones where the cook is trying to impress people with how scorching hot they can make it. 

I don't think I've ever made the exact same salsa twice, either. I really shoot-from-the-hip with salsas. 

On a side note, I don't care for cilantro either, but I put a little in my salsa once, and it was quite good. Now I use it in every batch. To me, cilantro is like comino/cumin, a little bit goes a long way. I use both, but in small amounts. 

CD


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Thanks Ms M for the update/  and reviving  an old thread. 

I think I like salsa fresca(s) the best,  made with vine ripe tomatoes as the base. .  What I make varies  and gets a taste test until we either get it just right, or need to make another bowl, whichever comes first.

2-3 medium jalapenos /serrano's, mostly seeded
about 4 medium tomatoes
1/2 medium size chopped onion 
1 good size handful chopped cilantro /usually less, sprinkle more on indiv servings for those who  like it
salt  pepper 
1 clove garlic, minced  
1-2 limes, juiced
I don't think we put cumin in,  have to try that.
--
Most important:  A bowl of  guacamole to accompany, and use good quality/ favorite chips.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uz2pITonEs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dCeAKgLitc


----------



## msmofet

Whiskadoodle said:


> Thanks Ms M for the update/  and reviving  an old thread.
> 
> I think I like salsa fresca(s) the best,  made with vine ripe tomatoes as the base. .  What I make varies  and gets a taste test until we either get it just right, or need to make another bowl, whichever comes first.
> 
> 2-3 medium jalapenos /serrano's, mostly seeded
> about 4 medium tomatoes
> 1/2 medium size chopped onion
> 1 good size handful chopped cilantro /usually less, sprinkle more on indiv servings for those who  like it
> salt  pepper
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> 1-2 limes, juiced
> I don't think we put cumin in,  have to try that.
> --
> Most important:  A bowl of  guacamole to accompany, and use good quality/ favorite chips.



Sounds wonderful. I would call that pico de gallo.


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> It is very rare that I taste a salsa recipe the I don't like. There are so many ways to make it. I imagine I would like yours, too, msmoffet. The ones I don't like are generally ones where the cook is trying to impress people with how scorching hot they can make it.
> 
> I don't think I've ever made the exact same salsa twice, either. I really shoot-from-the-hip with salsas.
> 
> CD



+1, on all counts.

I love cilantro, though. Could eat it in handfuls.

One of the first recipes that I ever posted here was a salsa with mango for sweetness, and fresh radishes for a peppery bite.

Thanks, mofet.


----------



## msmofet

I like making salsa and guacamole then mix some together.


----------



## Sagittarius

Sir Lion,

Thanks for posting the Video ..

Outstandingly explained .. 

Have a nice summer ..


----------



## medtran49

Craig used to make a salsa when we first met using canned tomatoes and canned chiles, with chopped onion, and I don't remember what else. Asked him about it last night and he couldn't remember what else went into it either, but said he thought the recipe was in our oldest shared cookbook we put together.  Don't think it had cilantro in it.  It was always a hit when we took it to parties.  Going to have to dig out that old notebook and see if it is in there.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I like cilantro and use it all the time. Some of the people at Amoretti would complain that cilantro tasted like soap, so I started using epazote instead. Fortunately my neighborhood is about 75% Mexican and Pilipino, so I have access to a quite a few bodegas and mercados that have produce, herbs and spices not normally found in the average supermarket. No more complaints about the food tasting like soap. What does epazote taste like? Well, have you ever had to syphon fuel out of a car?


----------



## strmanglr scott

I worked at a Mexican in my early twenties, the place is still around today and was around long before I started there. I want to say it's been around for about 40 years at least. Anyway, they're popular and authentic. 

They never used cilantro. I asked what was in the salsa then if not cilantro? Mexican oregano is what I was told. Years later I was in a Mexican market and there it was, Mexican oregano, just labeled oregano. It definitely has a different taste than traditional oregano, it's all I use. 

Cilantro can have a soapy taste to it and it just comes down basically to what type of taste buds you have. Ones that make it taste soapy or not. At least thats what i learned on a cooking show.


----------



## CraigC

Mexicans often use epazote in place of cilantro. Xni Pec (pronounced schnee peck in the Nahuatl language of the Aztecs, means Dog's nose salsa) salsa does not use cilantro, but most folks would think it too spicy as it requires up to 8 habanero chilis per batch. We like the taste of cilantro so it gets put into our pico de gallo. Most salsa made from dried chilis don't get cilantro as well.


----------



## Kayelle

strmanglr scott said:


> I worked at a Mexican in my early twenties, the place is still around today and was around long before I started there. I want to say it's been around for about 40 years at least. Anyway, they're popular and authentic.
> 
> They never used cilantro. I asked what was in the salsa then if not cilantro? Mexican oregano is what I was told. Years later I was in a Mexican market and there it was, Mexican oregano, just labeled oregano. It definitely has a different taste than traditional oregano, it's all I use.
> 
> Cilantro can have a soapy taste to it and it just comes down basically to what type of taste buds you have. Ones that make it taste soapy or not. At least thats what i learned on a cooking show.




 I personally really like cilantro in much of my Mexican cooking, and always add it to my salsa.  Mexican oregano makes all the difference in Mexican dishes and I've been using it exclusively also since I discovered it. It tastes nothing like Mediterranean oregano that I use in some dishes that aren't Mexican.
Interesting reading here..https://www.thekitchn.com/whats-the-difference-mediterra-93923


----------



## Kayelle

By the way *Scott,* for something different you might want to try this sometime. We love it. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/kls-pineapple-salsa-100238.html


----------

